# Best Security Cables for Yaks



## Tulum (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi All,
I am looking for the best type of cable to secure yaks with scupper holes to my ute tray. I carry two on top of the racks and one in the tray.
Has anyone got advice on what might be my best options?
Thanks!


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I looked at lockable tie-downs but they were difficult to find and expensive. I ended up going for a cheap cable lock from K-Mart. Cost something like $9. Never had it tested but it provides a visible attempt at security.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

I use one of these










Cable is about 5' or 6' I think, I mostly use it when holidaying at a van park or similar.
That's a fairly old model - but Bunnings carry the brand - here is one they sell.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/products...699.aspx?filter=categoryname--Security+Cables

As you have a number of yaks to secure, it might be best having a long cable custom made and using a good padlock.
There are a few options out there.

Regards, Jeff.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I got a cable alarm locally via eBay for under $30 delivered. 120dB.

http://bit.ly/150SgRw


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Good timing, I was just going through this in my mind recently as I'll have 4-6 yaks secured to a trailer. Think I might check with my insurer first as to what they require security wise but it'll be interesting to see what will be most cost effective, a single custom made cable or individual ones?


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

My yak is currently living on my roof racks and im always paranoid about some one knocking it off, I use cable locks at work for our ladders and lifters all the time....why it has never occurred to me to use one for the yak I don't know, I'll be picking one up tomorrow thought.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a 3 pack of cable locks from Supercheap Auto for out of town trip I did last year. Security isn't something I need to worry about too much where I live so these ones are ok. I have a sneaking suspicion that these are the sort of cable locks that can be opened by any key from all those generic cheapy locks!

Cable locks are good, you can lock your kayak to anything, bullbar, tree, verandah post, boat etc. If you get the springy coiled up ones they don't take up much room when not in use.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the SPT lockable tie downs which act as my tie downs and also security at the same time. I regularly leave my kayak on the roof of the car overnight and I'm comfortable they would need to remove the roof racks before they could get the kayak. They were about $70 from memory and take some getting used to, but I find they are an excellent theft prevention device and good strong tie downs too. Worth looking at.

Joel


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

imnotoriginal said:


> I have the SPT lockable tie downs which act as my tie downs and also security at the same time. I regularly leave my kayak on the roof of the car overnight and I'm comfortable they would need to remove the roof racks before they could get the kayak. They were about $70 from memory and take some getting used to, but I find they are an excellent theft prevention device and good strong tie downs too. Worth looking at.
> 
> Joel


How long are the tie downs?


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

I was having a better look into this last night as the issue is that cable locks can be cut and in little time so they are just prevention not cure.

Personally I'm going to try and alarm cable lock, one that emits a 120db alarm when cut. At least then it's a greater deterent IMO than just a heavy duty cable?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/460-CM-C...orcycle_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d3b4828f0


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Check my link above Yakko, I got the same cable lock alarm for half that price locally.

Marty


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Adam,

Check out the site.

I have the longest version which is sold here...

http://www.stickprotection.com/pro_tour.htm

Joel


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Marty75 said:


> Check my link above Yakko, I got the same cable lock alarm for half that price locally.
> 
> Marty


Cheers mate, completely missed your link so sorry for reposting.

That sales finished so I'll keep digging round.


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

You can still cut through the strap though yeh?


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess you could cut through anything if you have the right gear and the time and the determination. The SPT ones have two stainless steel cables in each strap. Makes it just a bit more difficult! I use them on my kayak stored in driveway on a trailer. Just need to back the tension off a little for storage as opposed to transport.

David


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Kanulock lockable tie downs for me. Unfortunately any type of security will only keep honest people out


----------

